# NOT blowing a coat!



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry is now a year old and he has not yet "blown" a coat! Did it happen and I missed it? He seems to have the same soft cottony coat he always had. Is this normal? Do some Havs never get an adult coat?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not sure about the skipping, but count yourself as lucky!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson was actually a little older when it first happened . . . maybe 14-15 months. His coat is very heavy and dense. I think he is going to do it every year when the weather warms. I think some Havs don't have the heavy double coat. I know one rescue who still has the baby fine hair and she's two. They are all different!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha! I thought we might have 'missed it' too when Augie turned one and hadn't blown coat. WRONG!! I am thinking it was more like Kathy said - 14 to 15 months. We are still having times of big mat wads, especially around the head/ears/chin area and hip area, at 19 months. But I have to consider myself lucky, at least so far, that we haven't experienced the degree of matting that some have spoken of.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I'm back to wondering if I fully understand this term. Kipling has baby fine hair and feels like a chinchilla when cut shorter. When he was longer, we had terrible matting, but now that he is shorter we have this under control. Will 'blowing coat' mean we are to expect his fur to change somehow? Who can describe this for me please?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been wondering if/when Lilly will blow coat too. She's almost 10 months and her hair isn't anywhere close to being as long as everyone else's seems to be at this age.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo was doing what I figured was blowing coat starting at about 10 months, and tapering off after his first birthday. He turned one with a soft, silky coat that was nearly six inches long.

Conversely, his half sister, two months younger, is turning one with a coarser, curlier coat that is shorter by at least two or three inches, and has never blown coat or matted.

I also think that if you keep them in a short body coat you might never notice the coat blowing and the matting. I didn't cut Mojo's coat until he was 13 months old.

It sure seems as if there is a huge variation in coat characteristics across the board.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

All I can say really to describe blowing coat with my two, is that I could comb out every matt and tangle and within an hour or two the coat would be all matted again. I could barely keep up with it! And I'm talking large matts that were so tight and hard to work out. I felt like the poor dogs were in my lap constantly! In fact, Max began avoiding me because every time I touched him, I would find a matt and feel compelled to work it out. I knew waiting, it would only get worse. It lasted about three lllooooonnngggg weeks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

With Dexter (10-11months)....I am thinking we passed the 1st "Coat blowing" in September because his hair was shorter, then we started the "Coat blowing" in March (17 months). 

You have to remain consistent with the grooming 2x day when the mats are present....almost 2 weeks worth. Make sure you get all the little tiny knots out too!

The matting would get worse, then lighten up for awhile, then start again. 

Our "Blowing Coat" lasted at least 3 months off and on....with the beginning 2-3 weeks being the worse.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie turned one the first of March and then started shedding the puppy coat--terrible mats--it is now the first of June and no matting anymore. But her coat is still the same cottonny type. I think it just means they lose the puppy hair and I guess because their hair is so fine it sticks to the hair and mats instead of coming out like on collies or shepherds. We are not going to talk about a second coat-blowing stage.


----------

